# Oh GREAT.....



## J.B (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like the hog population just went up...


----------



## Duramax (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like fun times to be had if you ask me....start shooting!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 15, 2007)

Im available for population control
....Have bow will travel.....


----------



## COCHISE (Jan 15, 2007)

Them are some plump porkers!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 15, 2007)

GREAT pics....too bad you can do NOTHING to the population


----------



## t bird (Jan 15, 2007)

They will sure tear up some land!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks like time for a Woody's hog killin!


----------



## hwy22 (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with the rest of them they need shotting now.


----------



## LJay (Jan 15, 2007)

Bacon time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 15, 2007)

Nothing quite like some good old pocket pigs!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like they need thinning.  Good pics.  Now get after em.

Hoss


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

bowana said:


> Im available for population control
> ....Have bow will travel.....





Same here......


----------



## CAMO84 (Jan 15, 2007)

Time for a pig pick


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Jan 15, 2007)

What's up w/ all the poles in the field? Is it some kind of watering system?

Oh and by the way, I'll be glad to help thin the population down also.


----------



## J.B (Jan 15, 2007)

*The Poles...*

Yea, the poles have sprinkler heads on the top of them. We have two rows that stretch the whole food plot with his about 3 -4 acres. It's a neat system and we're planning on burying them pretty soon.


----------



## COYOTE X (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL! You have some work to do!........(Shoot the sows first) COYOTE X


----------



## PlumbDent2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Is the land near Sparta? Where? We are in Devereux and have seen no pigs yet. Hope we don't.


----------



## miller (Jan 16, 2007)

A few of those are huge. Good luck with them.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 16, 2007)

but they are so cute...when they are little !


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 16, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> but they are so cute...when they are little !



........and tender too. MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## J.B (Jan 16, 2007)

Yea we're about 5-10 mins out of Sparta right on the Washington/Hancock County Line.


----------



## t bird (Jan 16, 2007)

There are a good many pigs over there, I went to school over there and  we hunt a few places with them pesky critters


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Oh GREAT*

Hye JB:

Sent you a PM, time for some Pig Control!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 17, 2007)

hog control??? You better get in touch with our young girl who can do a hand catch on those piggies. I bet she'll work cheap.


----------

